# How to construct a quilt using antique flowered hankies



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

I have been collecting these beautiful hankies for along time. My mom always had one tucked in her purse. I still have hers and once in awhile I purchase them at estate sales and antique malls along our travels. Now I am ready to make one, but I do not know whether I should hand stitch them to a twin size sheet, or to stitch it to its own square of fabric and then assemble it with machine stitches. It would be used as a top spread for a granddaughters bed. I am anxious to hear from you. Thanking you in advance!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I would definitely back them. Sew them to a square of good fabric then sew the squares together in any pattern you like. You could also add other fabrics into the design.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

priscillapaisley said:


> I have been collecting these beautiful hankies for along time. My mom always had one tucked in her purse. I still have hers and once in awhile I purchase them at estate sales and antique malls along our travels. Now I am ready to make one, but I do not know whether I should hand stitch them to a twin size sheet, or to stitch it to its own square of fabric and then assemble it with machine stitches. It would be used as a top spread for a granddaughters bed. I am anxious to hear from you. Thanking you in advance!


My hankie quilt in progress is shaping birds and butterflies an old vintage pattern. They are hand stitched down on squares and I have shelved it for things done for Market. I should get it out again. I used all the same size , same style vintage hankies but I have so many others was thinking of adding them into the sashing somehow, likely will never make two! This one will be hand quilted too as I think machine work around the appliqué would be very fussy. 
Any method would be fine as long as really secured because of laundering or even dry cleaning. They may look tough until wet and then might be quite fragile. If quite thin perhaps put wonderunder behind them. And if you machine the hankie itself perhaps use a bit longer stitch so the hankie fabric is not stressed. Sounds lovely, have fun!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Sewing them to a sheet would be the easiest way. But to get a better look, you would do better to sew them to individual squares. Most quilts are constructed using sashing strips. Using this method you can add color to your quilt and visually tie the different squares together.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Awesome ideas. Thank you for such quick responses. Now I am thinking to perhaps stitch them to different pastel squares. Also the fabrics should be prewashed to age them? Now thinking that this spread would have to be ironed after any washings? Am anxious to start now. Thank you all again!!!!!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

GrandmaNona said:


> Sewing them to a sheet would be the easiest way. But to get a better look, you would do better to sew them to individual squares. Most quilts are constructed using sashing strips. Using this method you can add color to your quilt and visually tie the different squares together.


Sorry but using a sheet is not a good choice. If these are old hankies then spend a little more and buy good fabric to make the squares to back them. Go online and you will find many options for laying out and designing your quilt. If you have a quilt shop close to you stop by and let them help you.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Awesome ideas. Thank you for such quick responses. Now I am thinking to perhaps stitch them to different pastel squares. Also the fabrics should be prewashed to age them? Now thinking that this spread would have to be ironed after any washings? Am anxious to start now. Thank you all again!!!!!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I don't quilt any longer but am looking forward to seeing your finished work. sound like a fun project.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

priscillapaisley said:


> Awesome ideas. Thank you for such quick responses. Now I am thinking to perhaps stitch them to different pastel squares. Also the fabrics should be prewashed to age them? Now thinking that this spread would have to be ironed after any washings? Am anxious to start now. Thank you all again!!!!!


I pre- wash 90% of my fabrics. To age your fabric to match the hankie age you would have to tea dye or some other method and that may come out in future washings or leech into the hankies without using a color catcher. Those I use every time I wash a quilt , just in case something decides to fade. You can hang the quilt on a clothes line, all four corners secured to two different lines so no fold over line. Or place on several layers of sheeting etc. over the line to dry. For those that have a big house, just lay it out on a floor. I do not recommend a lot of washing on those hankies.
If it hangs out quite a long time, place another sun shield cover, like a thick sheet over the quilt to prevent fading. You could tumble on delicate and keep checking the dryness, then iron from the back and touch up the front. Or, if it is very delicate, dry clean. If there are plastic embellishments of any kind remove them before dry cleaning, sometimes they will melt or get distorted.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

You might want to re-think using this as a top bedspread. I say this because my first step-mom used a very fine quilt my mom had made as a top on the daybed where she napped each afternoon. This wore out the quilt very quickly. Those hankies aren't going to stand up to a lot of abuse if GD sits or sprawls on the bed.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Knitnutty said:


> Sorry but using a sheet is not a good choice. If these are old hankies then spend a little more and buy good fabric to make the squares to back them. Go online and you will find many options for laying out and designing your quilt. If you have a quilt shop close to you stop by and let them help you.


I agree. Don't sew them onto a sheet. It's best to stabilize each hankie by sewing it on a separate square of fabric. Make sure your stitching is secure whether you do it by hand or machine. If machine stitching, make sure your stitches are not too small or tight as it can compromise the fabric in the hankies if they are old. If your stitches are too tight, it will be like perforating a piece of paper & the hankie fabric could tear.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> I agree. Don't sew them onto a sheet. It's best to stabilize each hankie by sewing it on a separate square of fabric. Make sure your stitching is secure whether you do it by hand or machine. If machine stitching, make sure your stitches are not too small or tight as it can compromise the fabric in the hankies if they are old. If your stitches are too tight, it will be like perforating a piece of paper & the hankie fabric could tear.


Almost forgot-- please use all cotton thread for any sewing you do. I've had other quilters tell me that the polyester (even cotton wrapped poly) can damage quilt fabrics and hankies.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

priscillapaisley said:


> Awesome ideas. Thank you for such quick responses. Now I am thinking to perhaps stitch them to different pastel squares. Also the fabrics should be prewashed to age them? Now thinking that this spread would have to be ironed after any washings? Am anxious to start now. Thank you all again!!!!!


That sounds a lovely idea, looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> I pre- wash 90% of my fabrics. To age your fabric to match the hankie age you would have to tea dye or some other method and that may come out in future washings or leech into the hankies without using a color catcher. Those I use every time I wash a quilt , just in case something decides to fade. You can hang the quilt on a clothes line, all four corners secured to two different lines so no fold over line. Or place on several layers of sheeting etc. over the line to dry. For those that have a big house, just lay it out on a floor. I do not recommend a lot of washing on those hankies.
> If it hangs out quite a long time, place another sun shield cover, like a thick sheet over the quilt to prevent fading. You could tumble on delicate and keep checking the dryness, then iron from the back and touch up the front. Or, if it is very delicate, dry clean. If there are plastic embellishments of any kind remove them before dry cleaning, sometimes they will melt or get distorted.


Some great ideas here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Like you, I have collected handkerchiefs for a quilt. They are various floral designs. I bought white cotton backing (plain) for the hankies and white-on-white scroll design cotton for sashing and quilt backing. I will hand stitch the hankies to the backing squares (all the same size) by outlining the floral designs. Then, I may do some additional hand stitching on some to leave no more than 1/2 inch of each hankies edge unstitched. I will piece the squares to the sashing, by machine. Then, I plan to use scroll design white-on-white for the quilt backing and put the quilt top, batting, and quilt backing together and hand quilt the sashing. I want the machine quilting of squares to sashing for stability and the hand quilting for beauty and authenticity. I want the fluttery edges for a feminine effect.

I am sure you will work out your design. I have seen some beautiful designs where the hankies were folded to be birds or flowers. That seemed too much time for me. I plan to use my quilt in a guest room and remove it when I do have guests or just display it as I do some of my other quilts.

I would encourage you to consider your granddaughter's age when receiving the quilt gift. Hankies are fragile fabric and could be easily destroyed. I have 2 granddaughters (14 & 10). Neither would take care of a hanky quilt. I could gift to an adult, but not a child. Maybe your granddaughter is more careful than mine.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Caxton said:


> Some great ideas here.


Hand quilting is my first love, all other needle works fall in line! Being in a quilting group and guild has given me many wonderful hints and it is a pleasure to pass them on. I am still learning after joining the group 38 years ago!


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

onegrannygoose said:


> I don't quilt any longer but am looking forward to seeing your finished work. sound like a fun project.


I can't wait to see it also! It's going to take me FOREVER to make this.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am making mine like you would a rag quilt... sewing hankies onto light weight white flannel squares (to fit the largest hanky with a 1/2" border...sandwiching with another square of flannel and sewing with seams to the front...clipping seams to "feather" them...soft and very pretty....


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I saw a quilt that a guild member made with hankies and she used individual square and appliqued the hankies on to those she folded the hankies to look like butterflies and it was truly lovely. Then she assembled the squares with sashing between each one. I believe the hankies were folded by bringing the center together sort of like a pleat and stitching in place being sure that the outer edges were spread out like the wings of the butterfly. I hope that makes a bit of sense and you can figure out how to do it. It would be great for sure.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You might want to re-think using this as a top bedspread. I say this because my first step-mom used a very fine quilt my mom had made as a top on the daybed where she napped each afternoon. This wore out the quilt very quickly. Those hankies aren't going to stand up to a lot of abuse if GD sits or sprawls on the bed.


I did not think of that at all. Thank you.


----------



## sewlj (Mar 2, 2011)

I have made a hankie quilt by sewing them to separate squares and then sewing them together. It came out fine except for one hankie which disintegrated. I would recommend backing the hankies with fusible interfacing before sewing them to your backing and doing a lot of quilting!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

I made one years ago, I used a rotary cutter and cut them on an angle. Then basred them to the corner of a square of matching fabric. The background fabrics were yellows and it was just beautiful


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Not much more to add to all the good advice. I, too have made quilts and would recommend the stabilizer under the hankie before adding it to a good quality prewashed fabric. I would save quilting to be done primarily on the new fabric
and do very little hand only sewing on the hankie material itself if desired.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Look on pinterest lots of ideas for your project


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope this works. Here are a bunch shown on Pinterest. Good luck..
http://www.pinterest.com/grammy2645/vintage-handkerchief-quilts-ideas/


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I agree with knitnutty.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

yes please be sure to show us the finished product


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Knitnutty said:


> Sorry but using a sheet is not a good choice. If these are old hankies then spend a little more and buy good fabric to make the squares to back them. Go online and you will find many options for laying out and designing your quilt. If you have a quilt shop close to you stop by and let them help you.


I agree - 100% good quality cotton is quilter's recommendation.


----------



## M.Susa (Aug 12, 2015)

Also, think of using the finished 'quilt' as a wall hanging in the child's room. She will love it forever. I know from experience that actually using something like this will just destroy it.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

M.Susa said:


> Also, think of using the finished 'quilt' as a wall hanging in the child's room. She will love it forever. I know from experience that actually using something like this will just destroy it.


If you do this, research all the different methods of preparing your quilt for hanging, for good support, in order to keep it in good condition.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Knitnutty said:


> I would definitely back them. Sew them to a square of good fabric then sew the squares together in any pattern you like. You could also add other fabrics into the design.


This is how I've seen them done.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Davena said:


> Hope this works. Here are a bunch shown on Pinterest. Good luck..
> http://www.pinterest.com/grammy2645/vintage-handkerchief-quilts-ideas/


Thank you Davena, I never thought to look there!


----------

